# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [18-09-17] Ultimate Multi Tool v2 - GSM v4.1 Release - Wiko Calc, Vivo Demo Reset...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool v2 - GSM V4.1 Innovative and Intelligent   Wiko Unlock Code Calculator* - Wiko Fever
- Wiko Freddy
- Wiko Jerry
- Wiko Lenny
- Wiko RainBow 4G
- Wiko Sunset
- Wiko Sunny *  Vivo Qualcomm Demo Reset* - V7+ *  Updated Moto Enable ADB to let you know if phone has latest security patch. Latest Security Patch is not supported at the moment.  Fixed Huawei Router Flashing Issue 
Updated Card Updater, So must use this version to update card from now. 
Some enhancement in Samsung Flashing 
Fixed some false Debugger messages   IMPORTANT:* Please use *GSM v4.1* or *QcFire v1.1* to Update your card if required.
Card Updater must show "*UMTv2 Card Updater*" written in caption. _Any post ignoring our advise and crying will be simply deleted._ *  It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...    SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO     ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR     ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE     RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED     IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     SUCCESS STORIES? Long List of Success Stories can not be put here.    PLEASE     DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND     SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  FOR THANKS, USE ONLY THANKS BUTTON.  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

